# Craftsman II twin 18hp 44 Mystery Switch found



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello - 1st post for me. My new project is a Craftsman II twin 18hp 44 inch. It stopped running one day and the previous owner thought it was an electrical problem, he got frustrated, bought a new tractor and pushed this one out in the yard. I spotted it on Craigslist, and brought it home yesterday for $50 and figured it just needed some sorting out and some love.

I have no battery yet so I can do no further damage at this point. There are a few wires disconnected apparently from trouble-shooting, and it seems logical where they should go. *I found a Mystery Switch* under the dash with no hole for it to mount in on the dash. This is a momentary switch spring-loaded to return.

Does anyone know the purpose of this switch? I have an owners manual on order, but am very curious now.

Any help or comments are appreciated.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm sorry, but my name's Sparky when it comes to electricity. 

I'm sure that somebody will be along soon to help though.

Nice 50 dollar tractor though!

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the original owner changed the ignition switch with a two position on/off switch, then had to put this momentary switch in to work the starter?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The mystery switch appears to be a PTO switch. You have an electric PTO clutch on the engine, so there'd have to be a switch for it. Usually, a toggle PTO switch would have a collar you'd pull out on the toggle and then flip it to the on position. Prevented you from turning it on accidentally. Does that switch have that? Is the red thing a rubber boot, or does it pull back and snap down again? Could be they installed the wrong switch on the tractor. The clutch looks new too, and they cost quite a bit ($200-400). I'd get a battery in there and see what it does before you start poking around in the wiring just yet.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

pogobill said:


> I wonder if the original owner changed the ignition switch with a two position on/off switch, then had to put this momentary switch in to work the starter?


Also a possibility. Never underestimate the cobbling abilities of a backyard tinkerer!


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah ha! Country Boy is right - I can pull out on the toggle and lock it into the 'momentary' position. I added a photo of the dash showing all the switches apparently in correct position. There are appropriate looking connectors attached to the pins on the back side of these switches. This leaves me with a puzzle to figure out -.. Thank you for your close observations. I will post any new discoveries.

Are the safety start/run lockout switches properly disabled by simply removing the connector, or do they need to have a jumper to close the circuit?

Thank you-

JW- Steamup


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Closer examination reveals that the switch labeled Attachment Clutch [PTO] for mower deck is a replacement 2 position toggle. So I will try to restore the original switch [Mystery Switch] to this position on the dash. Maybe the original switch was faulty? Or there are too many pesky safety interlock wires involved. there should only be 2 wires to make the clutch engage. I bet the other 4 wires are for safety circuits. I can ignore this part for test firing the engine. I am getting closer to installing the battery.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you post the Sears 917.xxxxx number, one would have a better chance of finding the CORRECT schematic for this tractor.
With that, one might be able to have a better idea of what it "might" do.

Typically, WHITE wires are used to energize the starter solenoid from the key switch S terminal.
They would go from the key switch, through the clutch/brake switch, and then through the PTO/attachment switch, and on to the solenoid.


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Bill, Thanks for the info. 

The mystery switch had a logical solution. Someone had replaced it in the dash with a simple 2 position toggle and bypassed the safety logic circuits for the PTO. 

This is my first GT. It looks like digging in a garden will be fun with a machine like this. It has the sleeve hitch, I need a plow & tiller.

The Sears number is : 917-2559101
Craftsman II 18hp horizontal shaft opposed twin


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I can't find an OM for your specific tractor, but here's a link for one that is similar and has the IDENTICAL schematic.
There are 3 different schematics for tractor in the range of 917-25591X

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...elNumber=917255917&diagramPageId=&documentId=


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

*Does anyone know the part number for a replacement starting solenoid?* I connected up the loose wires, and had to jump over my solenoid, the starter pushed past compression, the crankshaft was spinning, I put my hand over the top of the carb and it fired to life. It runs very well, and sounds like a tractor with the twins firing order.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Just Google 109081X solenoid.

They're somewhat generic, being 3 or 4 post.
If yours is a 3 post, to use a 4 post, just ground one of the small terminals.
A 3 post is grounded by mounting.

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-146154-109081X-109946-192507/dp/B001UNYUWK
or check your local NAPA or OPE dealer.

BTW- Did you try jumping 12V to the SMALL terminal of the solenoid first?


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, that's good to know about NAPA. Mine is a 3 post, and I did jump the small terminal, making sparks with no starter action. I jumped the two big posts, and the starter started up.
I'll go to NAPA today. 

Last year I was pleased to find that NAPA had in stock, a filter element for the bronze sediment/filter on my old boat built 1919 - It's Navy built launch with a Hicks one cylinder engine.

Thanks for the update-

Photo of Hicks Marine, 248 cu. in. 8hp @ 250 rpm, made in SF `1912


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Project is moving along very well thanks to advice found here. I hope to use this GT to break up ground in an area that has been a horse corral for 20 years, and make it a big garden. I never did farming before, but I have learned that you can't get much of a garden with just a shovel and a rake. 

I believe the strategy should be to break the ground with a moldboard

Then use a disc or tiller to reduce the lumps.

Advice on attachments to find, and procedures would be most welcome. I have much to learn about this machine and it's capabilities

Photo below of manual sleeve hitch and a moldboard 4 sale that appears to be correct


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

The tractor starts and drives, the Brinly moldboard plow is attached, and my interest turns to the effort of operating the sleeve hitch. I have adjusted the spring tension to assist in balancing the plow for manual operation, but it is still cumbersome. 
There is an electric Attachment Lift switch in the dash, but the actuator is missing. There seems to be 2 location points in the linkage just above the deck for the ends of an electric actuator/motor.

The owners manual does not mention a lift actuator, but the switch in the dash labeled Attachment Lift appears to be original [see photo of dash]. The wires lead to an uncoupled connector hanging above the deck area where an actuator could be mounted.

Does anyone know about an electric Attachment Lift actuator on Craftsman around 1988? 917.2559101

I would like to find an original type replacement.

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

I have found an OEM actuator for the sleeve hitch, on eBay. It fits and works perfectly. All the brackets were included, but not used as this tractor already had them installed. I have been able to assemble and try out the new Brinly plow and disc harrow. I am just learning how to work dirt.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome steamup! What you have accomplished, looks really nice! Keep us informed with your new found hobbie!!!! Love those rear tires.....


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

I have removed 2 discs and adjusted positions in order to form hills, then added a groomer board to flatten the tops.


----------



## Joe Martin (Mar 27, 2019)

steamup said:


> I have found an OEM actuator for the sleeve hitch, on eBay. It fits and works perfectly. All the brackets were included, but not used as this tractor already had them installed. I have been able to assemble and try out the new Brinly plow and disc harrow. I am just learning how to work dirt.


----------

